# Noah's Ark



## mountainraider68 (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought this videos was pretty cool! Really got me to thinking about how great my God is!!!  To all the Glory, honor and praise to him! Your thoughts? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81W1mUq5PWM&feature=colike


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did I hear that wrong......is the fella being interviewed actually claim that meteorites were "launched from earth?"


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 24, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Did I hear that wrong......is the fella being interviewed actually claim that meteorites were "launched from earth?"



I heard the same? But i have also heard God works in mysterious ways


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> I heard the same? But i have also heard God works in mysterious ways



Maybe so.

FWIW, I enjoyed the video.  Not saying I am "on board" with what he is saying, but I can appreciate a well articulated position.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh im not completely sure either, but as far as believeing that noah took a flot on the ark without out a doubt


----------

